# Casting reels: Johnny Morris vs. Curado E



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I currently own a BPS Johnny Morris baitcaster and have no complaints. 

I'm now in a position to buy a new reel and am considering the Shimano Curado E (my friends rave about it). 

There is a price difference of $100 between the two. So, I'm looking for thoughts from others who have owned or used both. How does the Curado compare to the Morris? If its better, is the difference worth $100?

Thanks!

Forgot to mention, the reel will be put on a Loomis Mossy Back.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

There will be a different type of braking system on the Curado compare to the Morris as you may have already noticed. The Curado has a centrifugal system where you have to open the side plate to adjust like how you would on the Morris where as on the Morris you can easily adjust the magnetic brakes on the outside. After using both of the braking system, I prefer the magnetic over the centrifufal system. Either way they both are/should be great reels. I currently own 2 of the Morris's and I have used them the last two years and have not had any problems and they both have been used quite a bit...fishing on average about 4 days out of the week during the spring and summer.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Bass Pro Shop, Cabela's, or any other house branded reels are fine till they need serviced. Good luck finding parts. Stay with the name brand. You might take a look at the Ambassadeur Revo. I like round reels myself, but those that use the low profile rave about the Revo.


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i just currently purchased a diawa tierra and im sold i used to be a die hard shimano fan but that tierra is quickly swaying my decision. the reel is extremely light weight and casts wonderful. i was bass fishing a small body of water and had no problems casting a 1/8 ounce mini king spinnerbait. for the 119.95 at BPS i think its the best low profile baitcaster on the market in that price range.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

While I will admit, for the first time, the new Curado is tempting. But I don't like Shimano. Never have. I used to race mountain bikes, and their components were and still are garbage. overpriced, and failed way too often.

that JM reel is really nice, esp for what it costs. new Curados are like 179, but if I were making this choice, don't overlook the Revo STX, or any of the Revos for that matter. Whatever falls into your budget. Best reels I've ever used. And all I'll be buying from now on.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have three revos and will not buy anything but another revo. I would bet money that the revo will cast just as far as the new curado if not farther and the revo S only cost 99.95 I would also like to say that the revos drag is super strong and smooth. so save some money and have a better reel


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Go with the Revo!!! If I $100-$200 to spend on a new reel I wouldn't even have to think about it.


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

And as far as parts for the johnny morris go, call BPS' service dept and they'll help you out. Depending on how old or new your reel is, Pflueger has made reels for BPS for a few years now. I'm not positive that they make EVERY reel, but I know that I had to buy Pflueger parts to fix a ProQualifier reel.

If you're throwing cranks and want a low gear reel, they now have a Revo "Winch" which is like, 5.4:1, whereas the STX comes in a 6.4 and like a 7.1:1. There's also a Revo Toro which has a huge spool for swimbaits, etc. 

I would NOT recommend the Revo Premier tho, for 250 bucks. I've heard terrible things about the drag on ONLY the Premier. the STX is the best reel I've ever used. I haven't tried the bottom of the line Revo, S i think, but a friend of mine has a couple of the SX and they're great. 

I've got a 6.4:1 STX on a Kistler Helium LTA 7' MH. I don't think it gets any better than that. Got another on a BPS ProQualifier rod. It was sort of a tough decision choosing a new reel for my Kistler when I bought it. Until I went into BPS and checked a few out. Put your hands on a Revo and I don't think you'll have trouble deciding after that.


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

I would suggest looking at the Daiwa Capricorn at dick's. Easily under $100. External brake setting. Light and fast.
Rich
Erie Reel works


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow...all this chatter has got me check'n out the revo. Check out this article I found about it: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewabugarciarevostx.html


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just my experience i have had more problems with the 3 daiwa reels i have owned then all of my other 15 reels put together. Glad to say i am daiwa free now


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

MDisbrow said:


> And as far as parts for the johnny morris go, call BPS' service dept and they'll help you out. Depending on how old or new your reel is, Pflueger has made reels for BPS for a few years now. I'm not positive that they make EVERY reel, but I know that I had to buy Pflueger parts to fix a ProQualifier reel.


I bought one of their "top of the line" spinning reels (Johnny Morris) with 10 ball bearings. Dipped it in the river steelhead fishing and the anti-reverse bearing filled with water, then rusted. I have tried twice to get the part from BPS and they sent me the wrong thing. Would try again but I'm tired of paying the shipping for the wrong thing. Even brought the reel to the springfield store (headquarters) and couldn't get any help there since the repairs and parts are held in an offsite facility. I think they want to force me to send the reel in for them to fix it. Last "house brand" reel that I have purchased.


----------



## loganlure (Aug 15, 2008)

MDisbrow said:


> While I will admit, for the first time, the new Curado is tempting. But I don't like Shimano. Never have. I used to race mountain bikes, and their components were and still are garbage. overpriced, and failed way too often.
> 
> that JM reel is really nice, esp for what it costs. new Curados are like 179, but if I were making this choice, don't overlook the Revo STX, or any of the Revos for that matter. Whatever falls into your budget. Best reels I've ever used. And all I'll be buying from now on.


Amen to the Shimano comment. I used to race too.. ever ride in the Didi Mau in Nelsonville?


----------



## MDisbrow (Jul 14, 2006)

loganlure said:


> Amen to the Shimano comment. I used to race too.. ever ride in the Didi Mau in Nelsonville?


Nah, I started racing when I was a kid after my mom got a new job in Atlanta in 1995. Did alot of singletrack down there. Rode the '96 olympics course a few times. And some downhill out at Mammoth one summer I was living and working in Yosemite.

I don't even know where to ride around here. My bike was stolen a couple of years ago while living in Charleston, SC, and until I get done with school, I really don't have the cash to put a new one together.


----------

